# Knob Creek Bourbon Prices



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

At the New Hampshire State Liquor stores I found the large bottle of Knob Creek for 18.00 usually 26.00.
Dave


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice Price! I'll be over to sip some with ya later.:chk


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

It is just over $30/fifth here in Michigan. You would think with the state of the economy and the ineptitude of our local government, we might have lower prices on booze to drown our sorrows. But nope.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a good price! 

I like to spend a little extra, though, for something like Woodford Reserve, I love that stuff


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

MickeyFinn said:


> At the New Hampshire State Liquor stores I found the large bottle of Knob Creek for 18.00 usually 26.00.
> Dave


damn i haven't seen em lower than 30.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

BigCat said:


> It is just over $30/fifth here in Michigan. You would think with the state of the economy and the ineptitude of our local government, we might have lower prices on booze to drown our sorrows. But nope.


In Michigan the state has a monopoly on liquor sales and controls pricing. Knob Creek 1000 ml = $36.95 the 1750 ml = $59.95. All stores have the same price plus 6% sales tax. I envy those who live in states were the retailers can set their own prices. Great price you got.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I saw Knob Creek yesterday somewhere between $18-20. Really good stuff.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is like Carribean pricing as they charge about $16 in St. Thomas liquor stores.


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad price I believe in Nevada it is around $26/bottle. However, I am not much a fan of Knob Creek (though I have two bottles with one half gone). It isn't bad but I was really surprised as I had been drinking for a few months (small glass here and there) when one night my wife and her friend took me to the local cigar bar and while I was picking a cigar from the humidor she bought me a glass of Bookers. Instant first sip of the Bookers was just plain WOW! Sooooooo, much better (granted double the price) but damn.......


----------

